# Applejack K-9 Academy



## Aeadon (Sep 13, 2013)

I've searched online and in these forums and haven't seen much information about them. Looking at their website, I see that they board your dog for up to two weeks initially to train them and then reintroduce you to your dog for private and then group lessons.

Is this a common practice? It seems odd to me to separate a dog from their owner for training purposes.

Anyone have any experience with this type of training or this academy specifically?


----------



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

Well the'll be at the maryland dog fest today and tomorrow. I don't like how they have their website though to be honest. A bunch of long coats and there isn't any info on titles about any of their dogs while at the same time only talking about physical traits. 
I'm interested to see how their dogs work tomorrow I just hope I can make it there in time


----------

